
Bypass the horrendous custom installer for Flash 10.1 on Mac OS X - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/it-managementstrategy/111334/good-job-adobe-flash-team
======
orborde
Does anyone have a similar trick for Windows? I can't seem to access anything
but the horrible "Download Manager" extension/ActiveX using IE or Firefox on
Windows.

